
Ask HN: Fixing hiring - ShirsenduK
Lately there have been way too many posts on HN regarding how screwed up hiring&#x2F;technical interviews are. I have gone through numerous technical interviews and some are good and most are mediocre experiences. Not many people talk about their interviews and I think thats the problem. Also, why is it that we have to interview with each company separately and solve similar problems when the work would be almost similar?<p>So, my fellow developers, would you be interested in sharing your interview session publicly? I am proposing a github for interviews. I will personally interview you and give you a public URL to share with your interviews. And I promise you I won&#x27;t give you puzzles nor would I make you feel like crap. Better yet, I will try to learn your workflow to make mine better! ;)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.troysk.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;44363702503&#x2F;why-i-dont-give-puzzles-to-solve-during details my interview process. The post is ~4 years old so I have had the time to refine it.<p>Companies&#x2F;startups would you be interested in using such interviews to screen candidates?
======
flukus
Isn't this essentially what recruiters do?

~~~
ShirsenduK
Recruiters don't share and make it browsable by anyone.

